# New Arrival - Glashutte Original Sports Evolution



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive just picked this up fro the PO as it came in a few days ago from a WIS mate in NYC... I had 5 mins so I set it and then took some QnDs... Its a big thick cased watch with a large dial, well made but could be construed as perhaps a little 'bling' with the polished bracelet edges and the silver dial that looks just like SS... When I saw myself in reflection, it reminded me of the guy I saw last weekend with the Breitling Bentley with full diamonds at yumcha... no bad thing in some ways... I can now hang in da hood!










What a great face...



















Very cool back... with curved sapphire crystal and very nice inhouse movt inside the porthole with 21k gold weight... great engraving too.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

We all bang on about great bracelets but this one really is one of the cleverest bracelets imho... apart from the articulated links and the rasied portions (which you cant really see in the pics) it has a great adjusting feature... you push the logo and can adjust the length, no springbars and holes for GO... great when you keep running from aircon cold to 40+ outside like we do here... I never need a sauna here, we just boil in our clothes... nice... anyway...










Inside there is this mechanism... very cool.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

One thing most people who have seen one of these agree on is that you have to handle one and feel the quality. I got up close n personal with one in HK earlier in the year and was amazed with the finish of these. I had to have one...

Like any used watch I always clean it up and whilst doing that I got to playing with it... I know, I know... I'll go blind














So... Here are some of what Foz calls 'wee shots'... hmmmm.... anyway I hope these give a certain photographer friend of mine some inspiration 



















and my favorite...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Fantastic Jon, never seen that watch before. Does anyone else use that clasp mechanism?

I love the shots, especially the last one


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Robert, this is the only one Ive seen with this design, the closest similar thing is the Seiko MM and SD600m which is reallyt the dive extension and in anyway is a poor second cousin in execution compared to the GO.

Glad you like the pics.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Great pics, cool watch!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys. Im glad you like.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I love the bracelet on this watch but fancied a bit of deblinging... So its now residing nicely on one of Shane's Black Widow IIs - or as a WIS mate once called these BW/BW2's - "Licorice".... yum!



















... and one more of the back that I can only hope almost shows the finishing of some of the gear wheels... One of the wheels has ths same superb finishing as my old Laco B-uhr did... Really the B-uhr needed a display back... anyway... Most of the pics of the back of these look a bit washed out and dull and hence dont show the details - thats because its hard to get a shot without reflections and shadows... maybe this will help, maybe not... LOL


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Very nice Jon, and some wonderful photos, as usual. That's a fascinating bracelet, it's one of those "why didn't someone think of that before" ideas, it looks like it gives the equivalent of about 1 links adjustment?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My frst impression was negative but by the time I had finished reading the post and wondering at the pictures I changed my mind. It really is a fine looking watch even under the wee shots


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice Watch, Excellent Pictures!

That really is a cool clasp as well but where did that BW strap come from? It looks like it goes well with the 'heft' of the watch. Is it rubber or leather?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Alf, I totally agree... If only they were all like this... Yes its the full link's worth of adjustment.

John, Cool a convert!







I have to say I dont normally do Silver dialled watches at all, only this and the Omegas have ever slipped thru the net...
















mjolnir, The Black Widow II is a model of Delaurian strap made by the master strapmaker, Shane Delaurian. I could wax lyrical about his straps all day long and for any watch with heft his work is superb - they work on less hefty watches as well of course, but this watch would have looked silly on a normal 2-3mm strap









This one is pure leather, tho it looks like rubber I agree. Its about 7mm wide at the edge before it meets the case and slays out round the SB... A seriously solid strap.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Thanks guys. Im glad you like.


Sorry Jon but I don`t like it









I absolutely adore it





















:heart:


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Just had a look on t'internet and seen the price of these







Maybe I'l get that 16613 after all, and save myself a few quid.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mac,









Alf, You raise a good point of comparison there... this is essentially a less blinging and more modern version of the twotone subs I guess. 200 vs 300m and the Rolex is more 'tool' in some ways... GO is larger all round and had a nicer finished movt which you can see and the large date etc... same price point. Glashutte make watches that stretch up from this one in the range, with the Rolex youre already a fair way up the range with the blue TT.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

John You have damn fine tatse in watches! thats bloody amazing and the pictures are some of the best I have seen.

But could you stop it please







yes I have just googled for glashutte and I had to stop myself buying that bloody Tudor of yours


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words mate! Im glad you like.

Ahhh, you could help a brother out and buy the Tudor tho, I might be able to pay for the GO then


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Those 2 Anonimo's nearly were the straw that broke the Mrs back and they were your fault too!

I didnt even like diver style watches until I found this site







I have 4 now

That GO has two things that I really like on a watch. a silver face and little touches of red. Perfect

I also like the big date window and its possition. Another thing it looks like an nice thick domed crystal

Another for the ever growing list


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Dont you go blaming me!









I agree with all youve said re this one,... I cant get enough of it atm...


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Jon, that is beautiful! There's nothing I don't like about the watch especially as I'm a fan of silver coloured dials. I'm well impressed, congratulations!
















Andrew.


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

Thats a very classy looking watch. Would look great in a Tux or just jeans and a T. Or a black van hanging out with your bro's


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Andrew, Glad you like. I originally got it with a vew to potentially sending it back to GO to get the black dial and bezel if I didnt like it, but so far its holding my attention









Shaun, youre so right... from when I hang in da crib wi ma homies right thru to working for the man









And an amusing event from wearing this.... you gotta love sales persons in ADs... I sought out the local Glashutte Original AD, we only have 2 downunder and one was in Sydney, they had some lovely other GOs, including the IWC b-uhr type dial which was amazing looking... Anyway the salesman was intrigued with the strap yesterday.. 'Handmade, you say... Interesting...' LOL


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Bloody love it. Then i found out the price


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Lovely watch Jon,really like the bezel,not sure about the polished bits on the bracelet though,but pretty sure i could learn to love them







,very nice pictures too,are you still using the Boxbrownie camera?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Paul, Sorry mate... Its pretty much the bottom of the GO range... but thats not really helpful... :hmm:

Andy, well I could have brushed the polished bits, but the black Delaurian was really the fix... Ive now got it on a thick Sinn rubber which works better under a work shirt...  Im still using the Panasonic Lumix FX-01... not exactly a Pro camera


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

JonW said:


> Im still using the Panasonic Lumix FX-01... not exactly a Pro camera


Still nice pics though Jon.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers mate... its just practice really....


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

It certainly looks to be a very well made watch. It has class, as well as bling, which bling does not often have (if any of that makes sense).

V


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Roys looking for people to enter his photographic competion, if you took those pics, you should enter.

Martyn


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

DrVarney, Thanks and yes I do know what you mean... Bling can be good... on occasion 

Martyn, Thanks for the thought... I might well do that.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sat in a meeting today one of our sales guys is looking at me funny.... after the meet he walk up and grabs my arm... yanks the watch up and looks at it. Says loudly (I did mention he is a sales guy!) 'Talk about Bling!.... thats very cool!!!'....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mmm I dunno, I can appreciate what it is, but Im not sold to be honest









Maybe Im a shallow 'looks' man first and formost....









I prefer your 'classics' and would wear one of those everytime over this one....

Superb photos though mate....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hee Hee, it would be a sad world if we were all the same... 









Ive worn it the past week and a bit and am still lovin it...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats a "hunka hunka burning love" matey! Looks like it was cobbled from girders and old Russian nuclear subs, then made beautiful with a magical brush of an angels wing.....I sort of like that watch....can you tell?









Nice piccies too Jon......I see what you mean about the heat there though....pity you caught some sweat dripping just as you took the piccy....better luck next time Jon


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

htf do you do that water drop trick?

I nearly dropped my camera in the bath when I tried









bit of a marmite watch imho, I love the bezel, not so sure on that big date though, clever how they've done it though.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I wouldn't say it was anywhere remotely near 'bling.' It's far too smart. I'd associate tack such as Jacob & Co or maybe Silberstein with that word but not this watch.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

David, PMSLMAO! I think you might have issues... but good ones!









Cheers mate. coming from you thats a great compliment.









PG, Id love to say 'skill...' but its more luck and playing about. After a while you get a feel for it and then just take lots of pics. occasionally you get a good one.... and wrap the strap round yer wrist... 

Hee hee it is a bit 'marmitey' I guess... the big date is all the rage these days it seems, I happen to think its a good idea. I actually found I really liked my older SeaDweller 1665 over the modern 166600 partly cos of the larger date so maybe im getting old.. LOL.

RMan, Im with you on that! and as Rolex et al do more and more watches with polished parts of the links and cases we will see more and more what we term bling in the shops I feel. These days pure tool watches seem to be fewer and farther between...


----------

